# Checking in with Bear and G8ter



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Bear,
I was curious if you've done any more work on the beast since the accident.
G8ter, any luck with the tranny yet?
You both have given me lots of good advice, I wish there was something I could do now to return the favors.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the concern Slammin, crawled under it yesterday and found i had blew off the vacuum modulator line, cut a bit longer piece of new line as it seemed it was pinching and i should be good to go. Also made it a point to throw my extinguisher in the back floor. Bears incident really made me think, and we had all discussed just this issue not a month ago. Sometimes we forget we are dealing with incendiary devices, when i first fired up the new engine i had my distributor in wrong and i must have blew some gas in my pipes, when it did fire it mushroomed a brand new Flowmaster muffler and damn near blew the windows out of the house.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for asking, Slammin... :cheers

I haven't done anything to it yet except look because the insurance appraiser hasn't seen it yet. That's supposed to happen this afternoon.
I will say this: so far everyone I've dealt with at Hagerty, either directly or indirectly, has been wonderful and reassuring towards me. If that trend continues then at least I won't have to add "fighting with the insurance company" to the list of painful things to deal with.

I put it up on the wheel dollys and spent some time last night looking as much over as I could without removing parts, then went through the Ames web site just to try to get a feel for the the parts it's going to need and their cost. Looks like it's in the neighborhood of $1800.00 just for what I can see, not including paint and "small stuff" like heater and vacuum hose, unless there are still some significant surprises coming.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

be sure to add in what your time is worth to you Bear, shop labor is at 60-90 an hr


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I haven't been on the forum since I left the messages, just catching up now.
Sounds like you're both progressing along.
Bear, that's good to know about Hagerty, I'm looking at different insurance companies right now.
G8tr, that's a helluva story!
Keep us posted.


----------

